
Show HN: Generate Unique Music Hooks Using AI - brogrammer2018
https://hookgen.com/
======
brogrammer2018
I have created a AI music generator

Link: [https://hookgen.com](https://hookgen.com)

It is basically a GAN in TensorFlow r1.13, however, I have two separate
discriminative networks, i.e. one network feeds the piano score, while the
other the duration the song was played on the website in milliseconds

